# Strange, ugly and unusual shrimp.



## Grimas64 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hello. I love weird and unusual or 'ugly' as some would say and was wondering if anyone has had some weird shrimps popping up in your tanks. Post some pictures of any strange shrimp that you have found in your aquarium. Weird colors, patterns or anything that is not the norm.


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

This is my giant river prawn looking to find a mate for her as she was berried in the store sevral times


----------



## Grimas64 (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for the first post! That is a cool looking shrimp. How big is it and where did you get it?


----------



## ami (Sep 4, 2013)

I have a plain brown cherry shrimp. She was a potential male that well, is a girl. Most people might think she's ugly but she is always out picking the gravel and being interesting so she's one of my favourites.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

my ex husband but sadly i have no pics anymore..............


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Grimas64 said:


> Thanks for the first post! That is a cool looking shrimp. How big is it and where did you get it?


We had one in at IPU Burnaby, I don't know if it was this particular one or not  Really cool! Was probably around 6-7".


----------

